# New Music for Ensemble



## Paolo (Apr 25, 2012)

Here the link of my composition


----------



## Paolo (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Pizzicato (Mar 13, 2012)

A bit too abstract for my liking. I don't really know what else to say.

Keep it up anyway!


----------



## Paolo (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank You!!!! I was inspired Italian composers as Franco Donatoni, Bruno Maderna,Salvatore Sciarrino and others. This music should be considered as new expressive language without comparison with the traditional music, for this reason it is called: Neue Musik, New Music or Nuova Musica.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I liked the part with the ducks.


----------



## Paolo (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm glad you like it


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

I like the part, that starts at 1:10. Has a mystery sound. But a bit too short. 
Thanks for posting this piece.


----------



## Paolo (Apr 25, 2012)

No me, thank you for comment. I know, it's a bit short but the complete piece lasts 9 minutes, in the video is an excerpt, final part. Ciao!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I do quite like it, actually. Anywhere I can obtain your work?


----------



## Paolo (Apr 25, 2012)

You want Score of composition?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I mean full recordings to listen to


----------

